# lighting emersed crypts



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`m wondering how much light everyone is using for their emersed setups. I`m moving a few crypts from my tank to a new setup soon. Is there a rule of thumb to help calculate how much light I need?

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There isn't really, no. Most of them can get by with the same amount of normal output florescent you'd use for submersed growth. 

I grow mine under almost 4wg of power compacts and so does a local friend of mine. We've both had good luck doing that. I think it's hard to overdo it.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If you are going with soil mix for growing emersed plants, more light shouldn't be too much of a problem. However, if you are growing plants with peat and sand, gravel, or any soil less medium, the more light you have, the closer you have to pay attention to the nutrients in the water.


----------

